# Myers-Briggs Type Indicator



## NerdyCavegirl (Dec 1, 2015)

I read on here about using the MBTI for character developement, I tried it, and I'm curious whether anyone else has. First of all, I took it for myself, and I'm an INTJ on 3 different sites, ISTJ on just 1, scored consistently on all 4 times. After studying up, these results make quite a bit of sense. Now normally I'm very skeptical of mainstream psychology, a skepticism typical of both of my supposed types, but this test is creepy accurate. Dx It was strange reading almost every flaw and every asset about myself just listed out like that. Not sure how much to believe it, but I'd highly recommend it, as it at least seems pretty spot on. Then I took the test for several of my characters, and I was amazed by how much they came to life. The hard part, at least for me, was to not answer as my self. My supposed type also being very analytical and arrogant, which is certainly true for me, I'd start thinking "Why the hell would anyone in their right mind answer this differently?" xD


----------



## Caged Maiden (Dec 2, 2015)

HA! I'm ESFP or ENFP, so I could probably help you understand why people would answer differently, since it seems I'm your opposite.  It's weird, we've had this discussion here before, and a lot of the scribes had very similar results.  I think there were only three or four of us who turned out to be Extroverts.

I"ve never done this for a character, but I've used an enneagram chart before, which I felt helped a lot.


----------



## Ban (Dec 2, 2015)

"You have a tendency to procrastinate until there is not enough time to do everything.".... These tests are too real.

I took 1 test and it said MEDIATOR (INFP-A). Slightly introverted, very intuÃ¯tive, slightly feeling (as opposed to thinking), Very prospecting (as opposed to judging) and slightly assertive. I was initially surprised by this, because i used to be a very introverted and logical thinking teenager, but after a little thinking about it i can agree that i have become a lot more caring and outgoing. 

Did another one, INFP again.



I think your idea for applying this to characters could work really well. I think i'll try it myself.


----------



## Heliotrope (Dec 2, 2015)

LOL Banten! 

I'm an INFP too! We make up less than 1% of the population  

Nice to meet another one!


----------



## Ban (Dec 2, 2015)

Really we are only 1%? 

I have a positive reason to call myself special now! 

Nice to know haha.


----------



## Devor (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm also an INTJ, like the OP.  The "Mastermind," as I understand it.

These tests are kind of cool.  If you're looking for a simple way to define your character's personality, this is a good framework.

But if you want to understand yourself, I prefer the StrengthsFinder 2.0, which comes up with your top five personality strengths.  For example, mine are:  Strategic. Learner. Ideation (I have lots of ideas). Individualization (I'm good at seeing other people's strengths). Context (I keep the past with me a lot).  Absent are all the strengths related to actually getting anything done..... so I would say that's accurate and told me a lot about myself that I honestly hadn't realized before I took it.


----------



## Mythopoet (Dec 2, 2015)

INTJ here as well. 

I remember once sci fi author Mike Flynn talked on his blog about how part of his inspiration for his book The Wreck of the River of Stars was having a cast of characters that were each one of the myers-briggs types. I've thought of doing something similar in one wip that conveniently has a cast of 16 characters.


----------



## qWirtzy (Dec 2, 2015)

Borrowing from the "Do you think about symbolism when you write?" thread, this is the sort of thing that if I notice, I might dig into and enhance further, but that I don't plan from the start. I think it's a good idea to have a cursory knowledge (at least) of a wide spectrum of the way we categorize human thought and behavior, so that when writing one CAN notice that a type is emerging. Sometimes I feeling like it's trope-y, and will correct for it, others I like the idea and it can help inform my character's decisions. 

I'm an INFJ, btw. Used to always get ENFJ about a decade ago, strongly in the Extrovert category. After a period of extended trauma, I swung hard to the Introvert spectrum. It was nice to know: Now instead of feeling like "I'm not myself (extroverted)" I've been able to embrace my type as valid--I'm a rare "Diplomat."


----------



## Xitra_Blud (Dec 2, 2015)

Haha, that post you were referring to was probably the one I made XD

Yeah, I do these a lot. Not for character development, just for fun. I just find it interesting to see what my characters will get and how accurate and can be to these personalities. Apparently, I have a lot of INTJ's in my stories. I, myself, am an INFP. I had once character who had that same personality type.


----------



## Nimue (Dec 2, 2015)

I've also always gotten INTJ on these tests.  It might be an uncommon type overall, but I think the Internet is full of 'em.

Edit: Took another one, same type--apparently I'm much more feelly than I used to be, though still in the Ts.  One thing will never change, though.  I'll always be a real judgy introvert.


----------



## Incanus (Dec 2, 2015)

I always get INTJ too.  I thought it was on the rare side, but there seem to be a lot of us around here.  I'm not certain, but I think many creative people are INTJ.


----------



## Tom (Dec 2, 2015)

Huh. I'm an ENTP. I've always thought of myself more of an introvert than an extrovert.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Dec 2, 2015)

wow, there's a lot of INTJs here, and I'm one of 'em!


----------



## Tom (Dec 2, 2015)

Stop outnumbering me!


----------



## Creed (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm an INTP, and I seem to be the only one here so far. "The Logician" or "The Architect." I was also surprised when I read the explanation, because it was fairly accurate.
It definitely explains my relationship with complex systems: "Understanding, exploring, mastering, and manipulating systems can overtake the INTP's conscious thought." Ergo, my weakness (as I know) is world building and con-langing when I should be writing.

I don't think I would be able to do the test for characters, especially since the questions can be inapplicable. But I could definitely read through the descriptions for each and say, "Hey, Fevys is definitely an ESPF 'Entertainer'" and try to apply that. He's not though...


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 2, 2015)

I can see where it might be interesting and useful to apply to characters. Beyond that, I'm not sure it's worth a whole lot. Scientifically, there have been plenty of studies casting its validity in doubt. The fact that it is basically a binary test for each trait makes me less than inclined to buy into it. I don't think that's reflective of how most people really are.


----------



## Incanus (Dec 2, 2015)

Your expectation of it may be a little too high then.  It is general, and not very scientific.  I don't think it is intended to reflect how most people really are.  Certainly people come in more than sixteen flavors!


----------



## Devor (Dec 2, 2015)

I agree that if you just look at INTJ and go "this is me!' there isn't that much value to it.  Shoot, I've gotten the same value reading my horoscope.  But I think it does have some value if you consider each of the traits on their own and consider how you tend to approach it.

I'm kind of thinking about high schoolers who struggle with parties taking the test and going, "Ohh, I'm an Introvert, and that's okay!"  And others who constantly try to guess what other people thinking and need to hear, "Whoa!  You're iNtuitive.  That's great, but slow it down and learn to use it effectively or you'll constantly be guessing wrong."

Again, though, I prefer the Strengthsfinder 2.0.  I found it much more detailed and enlightening in its approach and would recommend it to anybody.  It might be a little much for character building, though.


----------



## Penpilot (Dec 2, 2015)

If memory serves, I believe I'm an INFP. With the F flip flopping between something else when I take the test. 

Personally, I try to keep things simple. When I start sketching out a character the only thing I need are their needs/wants. So I keep Maslow's  Hierarchy of needs in mind. Once I have the character's wants, I discover the character as I write them. For me, Myers Briggs is a unnecessary complication.  I'm sure it can be a useful tool for some, but not me.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Dec 3, 2015)

Penpilot said:


> If memory serves, I believe I'm an INFP. With the F flip flopping between something else when I take the test.
> 
> Personally, I try to keep things simple. When I start sketching out a character the only thing I need are their needs/wants. So I keep Maslow's  Hierarchy of needs in mind. Once I have the character's wants, I discover the character as I write them. For me, Myers Briggs is a unnecessary complication.  I'm sure it can be a useful tool for some, but not me.



It's useful to keep from writing yourself when you see very little value in people besides yourself. xD Hell it's good for seeing more value in other people period. I was amazed to learn that all those annoying extraverts have personalities and all the non-analysts have brains. I started to see interesting new qualities in people and I give them way more credit now. Okay maybe not WAY more. Dx


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Dec 3, 2015)

Incanus said:


> I always get INTJ too.  I thought it was on the rare side, but there seem to be a lot of us around here.  I'm not certain, but I think many creative people are INTJ.



I kinda had a feeling which members are INTJ.They're the ones I feel as if I "click with" the most (or at least I think, I'm not sure what it means to actually get along with people) yet also the ones I feel as if I have or will bump heads with the most. xD  Not to diss on anyone else, but there's just something about....like minds, I guess. Speaking of, you other INTJs ever get a lot of shit for being evil, crazy, arrogant, rude, condescending, selfish, cruel, manipulative, etc? Or told you need to "just chill" a lot?


----------



## Penpilot (Dec 3, 2015)

NerdyCavegirl said:


> It's useful to keep from writing yourself when you see very little value in people besides yourself. xD Hell it's good for seeing more value in other people period. I was amazed to learn that all those annoying extraverts have personalities and all the non-analysts have brains. I started to see interesting new qualities in people and I give them way more credit now. Okay maybe not WAY more. Dx



If I were to write me, it would be a very boring book.  My characters are waaayyy more interesting and cool than I am, so it's a lot more fun being in their heads.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 3, 2015)

Seems to shift between INTJ and INTP. Been that way for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 3, 2015)

NerdyCavegirl said:


> I kinda had a feeling which members are INTJ.They're the ones I feel as if I "click with" the most (or at least I think, I'm not sure what it means to actually get along with people) yet also the ones I feel as if I have or will bump heads with the most. xD  Not to diss on anyone else, but there's just something about....like minds, I guess. Speaking of, you other INTJs ever get a lot of shit for being evil, crazy, arrogant, rude, condescending, selfish, cruel, manipulative, etc? Or told you need to "just chill" a lot?



The older I get the less I interact with people. Saves having to deal with insults like the ones you listed.


----------



## Nimue (Dec 3, 2015)

NerdyCavegirl said:


> I kinda had a feeling which members are INTJ.They're the ones I feel as if I "click with" the most (or at least I think, I'm not sure what it means to actually get along with people) yet also the ones I feel as if I have or will bump heads with the most. xD  Not to diss on anyone else, but there's just something about....like minds, I guess. Speaking of, you other INTJs ever get a lot of shit for being evil, crazy, arrogant, rude, condescending, selfish, cruel, manipulative, etc? Or told you need to "just chill" a lot?


Er...no.  The worst I can remember being called in recent memory is standoffish.  Though I have been told on a few occasions that it's very hard to argue with me.  But you know what I do when I realize that I've unintentionally bullied someone in an argument (because that's what it is)?  I go and apologize.  Because when you're dealing with people, feelings are just as important as "right" and "wrong", particularly since in your everyday life (notwithstanding ethical issues) the line between "right" and "wrong" is really a lot weaker than we feel.  Mostly though, I don't get into arguments with people I care about.  

If all of those insults are coming from the same person or same few people, though, that sounds a little abusive...



NerdyCavegirl said:


> It's useful to keep from writing yourself when you see very little value in people besides yourself. xD Hell it's good for seeing more value in other people period. I was amazed to learn that all those annoying extraverts have personalities and all the non-analysts have brains. I started to see interesting new qualities in people and I give them way more credit now. Okay maybe not WAY more. Dx



Just because I am inward-facing doesn't mean that other people don't have inner worlds as deep and complex as mine.  They are different, and they express and share them differently, so a blindness to that is a failure to recognize on my part, not a failure of personality on theirs.  I think this is something you learn the more you talk to people.  I respect everyone if they're kind and courteous when it matters, and the qualities I expect from myself and value in myself are not ones that I demand from other people.  It simply doesn't make sense to do so.

It goes to show that even if you deeply believe in inherent personality traits like this, there is a great deal of variation in values and lived experience.  Definitely more than sixteen flavors.


----------



## Mythopoet (Dec 3, 2015)

NerdyCavegirl said:


> I kinda had a feeling which members are INTJ.They're the ones I feel as if I "click with" the most (or at least I think, I'm not sure what it means to actually get along with people) yet also the ones I feel as if I have or will bump heads with the most. xD  Not to diss on anyone else, but there's just something about....like minds, I guess. Speaking of, you other INTJs ever get a lot of shit for being evil, crazy, arrogant, rude, condescending, selfish, cruel, manipulative, etc? Or told you need to "just chill" a lot?



Hmm... that's quite a list. I think basic tact usually helps with those kinds of impressions, which I managed to learn fairly early. When I was much younger I used to get told I was a " bossy know it all" a lot. So I altered my approach a bit to seem less like I was talking down to people. To a certain extent, you are responsible for the impression you make on other people. Only to a certain extent. I've also butted some heads with a few people for being "bossy" when I was actually in a leadership position over them. Sometimes there are just people who can't handle a woman with confidence leading them and those people you just say "don't let the door hit you on the way out".


----------



## Philster401 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm an ENFP-T but with in 10% of the middle  for most of the indicators besides Prospective and turbulent which are near their extreme.


----------



## Nimue (Dec 3, 2015)

Ah, yeah, I've been there with the "know-it-all", heh.  I've made an often-conscious effort to downplay the "Let me tell you how to do this" and the "This is what you should do" when explaining or figuring something out.  You suggest, give equal weight to their suggestion, & appreciate that it was solved, not that you were right.  I mean, you want your coworkers (and friends) to feel like they can ask you questions without being made to feel stupid.  Nobody likes that.

Maybe when I'm older I'll have the experience to own the bossy part, but for now I just want to get along with people ^^

(....prospective and turbulent?  I don't know what test you took, dude, but it sounds like you're a weather front.)


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 3, 2015)

Do rude, condescending, selfish, cruel, manipulative, etc really match up to an MBTI? Seems doubtful.


----------



## FifthView (Dec 3, 2015)

From what I remember (it's been well over a decade), I'm INTP.


----------



## Tom (Dec 3, 2015)

I think I broke the test. It gave me like six results, and of those six, I felt like only two reflected me at all. I guess I'm just hard to pin down...


----------



## Devor (Dec 3, 2015)

NerdyCavegirl said:


> Speaking of, you other INTJs ever get a lot of shit for being evil, crazy, arrogant, rude, condescending, selfish, cruel, manipulative, etc? Or told you need to "just chill" a lot?



Evil?  Crazy?  Selfish?  Cruel?  Those don't seem like a "type" thing.

Arrogant, condescending, and manipulative?  Maybe.  It does sound like the "mastermind" gone wrong.  And I used to get those a lot when I was younger.


----------



## Brithel (Dec 3, 2015)

NerdyCavegirl said:


> Speaking of, you other INTJs ever get a lot of shit for being evil, crazy, arrogant, rude, condescending, selfish, cruel, manipulative, etc? Or told you need to "just chill" a lot?



I'm an INTJ most of the time I do these tests (a few times it was an INTP). I don't get much shit for being like that; I'm the kind of person who enjoys mocking and teasing others, but only my friends who understand that I do not mean it seriously and who like to return in kind with insults of their own. Most of the time we get on well. 
I do admit to being condescending and selfish, though I try to hide and overcome those feelings as I find them most unpleasant and a source of much grievance to myself.


----------



## Incanus (Dec 3, 2015)

NerdyCavegirl said:


> I kinda had a feeling which members are INTJ.They're the ones I feel as if I "click with" the most (or at least I think, I'm not sure what it means to actually get along with people) yet also the ones I feel as if I have or will bump heads with the most. xD  Not to diss on anyone else, but there's just something about....like minds, I guess. Speaking of, you other INTJs ever get a lot of shit for being evil, crazy, arrogant, rude, condescending, selfish, cruel, manipulative, etc? Or told you need to "just chill" a lot?



I haven't had these things said about me (at least to my face).  For some strange reason, I seem to be an uncharacteristically diplomatic INTJ, though I'm not a people person at all.  I suspect I started off as an F but trained myself to become a T.  Seems like my feelings got me in trouble, so I turned to my rational side.  I like conflict much better in stories than in real life.


----------



## Tom (Dec 3, 2015)

On one hand, I'm a very emotional person. Some people have called me a human golden retriever--always experiencing extreme emotion, always bouncing around unpredictably. That seems to be the default personality for people with ADD. 

On the other, I also tend to think rationally. When trying to solve a problem, I tend to think very logically, completely omitting emotions. This tends to make me come off as cold or unfeeling when I'm in a problem-solving mood. 

Sometimes when I come up with a solution to a situation, such as a misunderstanding that led to a fight, someone will be like, "No, we can't do that! It could hurt X person's feelings!" 

And I'll think, _Yes, but it's the fastest and most efficient way to solve this problem._

So, I don't really know. Sometimes I'm basically emotion personified. Other times I'm Spock.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Dec 3, 2015)

Steerpike said:


> Do rude, condescending, selfish, cruel, manipulative, etc really match up to an MBTI? Seems doubtful.



Apparently if you're more turbulent than assertive, which I supposedly am. INTJ+bipolar=Satan.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Dec 3, 2015)

Nimue said:


> Er...no.  The worst I can remember being called in recent memory is standoffish.  Though I have been told on a few occasions that it's very hard to argue with me.  But you know what I do when I realize that I've unintentionally bullied someone in an argument (because that's what it is)?  I go and apologize.  Because when you're dealing with people, feelings are just as important as "right" and "wrong", particularly since in your everyday life (notwithstanding ethical issues) the line between "right" and "wrong" is really a lot weaker than we feel.  Mostly though, I don't get into arguments with people I care about.



Oh those insults come from almost everyone I've ever met. Never had any friends growing up, everyone thought I was a terrorist or devil worshipper since I was at least 11. The few friends I did think I had were indeed abusive. I'm at least working on understanding other people, but they'll probably never understand me and I accept that.


----------



## Mythopoet (Dec 3, 2015)

NerdyCavegirl said:


> Oh those insults come from almost everyone I've ever met. Never had any friends growing up, everyone thought I was a terrorist or devil worshipper since I was at least 11. The few friends I did think I had were indeed abusive. I'm at least working on understanding other people, but they'll probably never understand me and I accept that.



I'm sorry to hear that. I've struggled throughout my life to make and keep friends as well. But I wouldn't put too much faith in this type labeling business. I don't think it actually helps us to understand real people. Humans are just too individually unique.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 3, 2015)

Mythopoet said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I've struggled throughout my life to make and keep friends as well. But I wouldn't put too much faith in this type labeling business. I don't think it actually helps us to understand real people. Humans are just too individually unique.



It's reductive. Which isn't necessarily a terrible thing so long as people understand that it is reductive and that there are significant limitations.


----------



## Philster401 (Dec 3, 2015)

Could someone editing mine I meant prospecting not prospective. Oops.


----------



## Ban (Dec 3, 2015)

Philster401 said:


> Could someone editing mine I meant prospecting not prospective. Oops.



You might also want to edit this comment


----------



## Velka (Dec 3, 2015)

A bit late to the self-analysis party here, but I had to comment because I was genuinely surprised to see all the INTJs here - not often I am in the midst of others who share the same combination of letters as me.

That being said, and like others have already said, those letters (for whatever they are worth), don't have a set-in-stone meaning. Sure, I'm introverted, but it doesn't mean I'm antisocial. I really like other people, but I also acknowledge that being around other people leaves me mentally and emotionally exhausted. I need lots of 'me' time, and time to recharge between social things (which makes the holidays such a gruelling time since there seems to be something to do with someone almost every second day). People who know me well understand when I turn down invites or plans, and those who don't can choke on their egg nog.

I may seem aloof, or reserved, but it's mostly because I'm wandering around in my own thoughts or observations, or I just have no clue what to say. Small talk isn't my thing, and feigning interest in it isn't my strong point. I prefer more meaningful or at least interesting conversations. It isn't the best thing for meeting new people, as small talk is usually the first step in building relationships.


----------



## Nimue (Dec 3, 2015)

NerdyCavegirl said:


> Oh those insults come from almost everyone I've ever met. Never had any friends growing up, everyone thought I was a terrorist or devil worshipper since I was at least 11. The few friends I did think I had were indeed abusive. I'm at least working on understanding other people, but they'll probably never understand me and I accept that.


That...is rough.  I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but you sound pretty young.  And as you get older, I hope you have the opportunity to find your own community, because often the communities we choose are much more valuable than the ones we grow up in.  If, gods forbid, you're still in high school... the world is much better than that.  People are better when they have more maturity and autonomy.



Velka said:


> A bit late to the self-analysis party here, but I had to comment because I was genuinely surprised to see all the INTJs here - not often I am in the midst of others who share the same combination of letters as me.
> 
> That being said, and like others have already said, those letters (for whatever they are worth), don't have a set-in-stone meaning. Sure, I'm introverted, but it doesn't mean I'm antisocial. I really like other people, but I also acknowledge that being around other people leaves me mentally and emotionally exhausted. I need lots of 'me' time, and time to recharge between social things (which makes the holidays such a gruelling time since there seems to be something to do with someone almost every second day). People who know me well understand when I turn down invites or plans, and those who don't can choke on their egg nog.
> 
> I may seem aloof, or reserved, but it's mostly because I'm wandering around in my own thoughts or observations, or I just have no clue what to say. Small talk isn't my thing, and feigning interest in it isn't my strong point. I prefer more meaningful or at least interesting conversations. It isn't the best thing for meeting new people, as small talk is usually the first step in building relationships.


Velka, are you my twin sister?  ...Well, my actual twin sister is a freaking ENFP, but that's beside the point.  I really do like people, but I don't like people as much after two weekends in a row going out and being social.  Introvert time is a real thing, and common parlance in my family.


----------



## Velka (Dec 4, 2015)

This is me during the holiday season:


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Dec 5, 2015)

Nimue said:


> That...is rough.  I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but you sound pretty young.  And as you get older, I hope you have the opportunity to find your own community, because often the communities we choose are much more valuable than the ones we grow up in.  If, gods forbid, you're still in high school... the world is much better than that.  People are better when they have more maturity and autonomy.



Nah done with that hellhole, thank goodness, barely made it out. xD I'm only 4 years younger than your profile says you are, though most people guess 12-14. My family, my mate, and nature are all I got. Aside from them, the members of this site are pretty cool too. Haven't been banned or flamed off yet like I usually do in forums. Good thing I really don't mind my lack of social life. Everytime I hang out with people, I feel like I'm wasting time I could spend in the woods. I just need to move out to the country. Dx


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Dec 5, 2015)

NerdyCavegirl said:


> Nah done with that hellhole, thank goodness, barely made it out. xD I'm only 4 years younger than your profile says you are, though most people guess 12-14. My family, my mate, and nature are all I got. Aside from them, the members of this site are pretty cool too. Haven't been banned or flamed off yet like I usually do in forums. Good thing I really don't mind my lack of social life. Everytime I hang out with people, I feel like I'm wasting time I could spend in the woods. I just need to move out to the country. Dx



If I lived in a city, erm, I, yuck. My country is getting closer to city as the years pass, but at least I'm reasonably surrounded by farms, creeks, and woods. If I could make a living writing, I'd be in Montana or somewhere else west and wilder... but preferably not colder!

Take comfort in the fact that human brains don't actually mature until at least 25. Quite often later than that. Frankly, 20's is still a pup. As a person and writer, past versions of me seem completely different people, only with strangely shared memories.


----------

